# 08 2.5S Coupe Starter Problems Already!



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

Gonna take this to the dealer (of course) but I was just wondering if anyone else out there has problems starting their car? Pressing the brake and pushing start only makes the lights come on then off. It takes about 5 times or so before it gets to start. Even when putting the fob in the console doesn't work. Could it be possibly be a dead battery? It does start after awhile but it should start right away...that being a new car. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Fermenter (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a 2008 Altima 3.5 SL. yesterday I tryed to start and no dash light or noise at all. Checked everything to make sure it was set to start. nothing. I put the fob in the port and the sam reaction, nothing. I should not say nothein in both instanses the ingintion would cyle from off to acc to on. and a dash light ( car with key ) would glow temperarly. the dome lights worked. I had some power, but not enought to engage the starter. 
I called road sid service and they sent out a jump. It jumped right away. I drove it to Nissan dealer and they check out the total electric sytem and it cheked out prefectly. No bad battery are Volt reg ect. 
I did have the headlights on Auto mode. This moring I waited to see if the head lights turned off. they did. I don't have an answer but I want to add to you thread and see if any others have had the same thing.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

The '07 and up Altimas come from the factory with weak batteries. We have 3 a week come in with this complaint. A new battery ALWAYS fixes the concern. The problem is, the battery tester Nissan makes it's dealers use often will not see a problem with the battery, and if it doesn't give us a failure code, we can't get the warranty claim paid.

I love Nissan, and I work at a dealership. This is not the dealer's fault. This is Nissan not taking care of a mistake that they continue to make.

----------------
Now playing: Metallica - Nothing Else Matters
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Fermenter (Jul 30, 2009)

*2007+ Altima*

Thanks for the information. I will kee it in mind.

I might think it would be pointed out that it would cost less to pay for a new battery than to send someone out with a jump? :lame:


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Check to see if your brake lamps work. There have been alot of problems with the brake lamp switch. If that goes out it will do exactly what it's doing now.


----------



## Fermenter (Jul 30, 2009)

Thnks for the information. I will have someone check the brake switch out.


----------

